# DSM? Pity the poor plants



## Rasbora (27 Mar 2014)

As we know, the DSM is quite hard on plants - lots of lovely CO2 but don't expect them to look good in an environment they're not designed to function in. This scientific papers looks at the cost to plants of adaption to and from aquatic to emerged growth:

Biomechanical responses of aquatic plants to aerial conditions. (2013) Annals of botany, 112(9), 1869-1878


----------

